# 2007 X-Force Owner Tests Mathews Reezen & D7 & Bowtech Air Raid & Admiral & Airborne



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to write up such a great review. Oh yeah, nice Elk!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*TozerBeGood*

i can see you put alot of effort in to this review good job,i have never shot none of the bows mentioned except the x and admiral,
i am shooting the same bow you are and i never noticed a wobble feel in mine thats strange,i am gonna go shoot the x force omen and from what i hear from everyone it is nicer shooting than the HF6 and mine is the best feeling bow i have shot i am gonna get a good tune on mine soon also and see if my shooting improves,if you haven't shot the omen i would at least shoot it before you make a purchase


----------



## ffiona (Dec 14, 2009)

nono


----------



## Ben Corvin (Dec 18, 2009)

*Archery Evaluations*

Well seeing those two elk we will all take your evaluations to heart.


----------

